# What's cheap but good?



## mythil

Hi all.

Well like most people.. well some people I used to play an instrument back in school, the Clarinet in this case.

I taught myself a little Mandolin at one point but wasn't very good at it, just couldn't get on with that type of string I guess.

So I'm looking to play something new but with everything I do I don't have a huge budget to spend on an instrument, so I was wondering, is there anything out there that sounds good and isn't expensive? I'm open to any type of instrument, except things like the triangle and so on, imo it's not a solo composing instrument


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Sing - either as a soloist or in a choir.


----------



## mythil

Ohh no, I'm terrible at singing, terrible..


----------



## Lenfer

I see your new and would like to say welcome to the forum. 

I'd suggest you rent an instruments if you are undecided what you want to do. I'm sorry if this sounds awful but I don't think one should look for the cheapest thing out there. You should opt for an instrument that draws you in, something you will enjoy playing.

My *Boyfriend* used to rent his first piano. He would pay each month for the use of the piano at the end once he had paid enough it was his. I'm not sure if this is an option for you but most sellers will do some sort of rental or trial scheme.

*L'enfer* :tiphat:


----------



## mythil

Thanks, I'll look around. I'm not totally sure what I want to try at the moment. I've tried one or two strings and I'm not that great at plucking instruments.


----------



## mythil

To be honest, I really like the look of the cello. I also really like the "look" of the electric cellos (dunno how they sound but they look great to me).

To be honest, would be nice to teach myself something.


----------



## Lenfer

mythil said:


> To be honest, I really like the look of the cello. I also really like the "look" of the electric cellos (dunno how they sound but they look great to me).
> 
> To be honest, would be nice to teach myself something.


I play the cello myself it's quite demanding to start due to the sheer size of it. I started playing when I was roughly 4 years old so the size wasn't that big a problem. I imagine it would be much harder learning from nothing on a full size cello.

I would recommend getting some lessons even if it's just a few to begin with. You don't want to get into the habit of doing something and be doing it wrong.

You won't find a "cheap" cello if it's cheap it's got something wrong with it. That being said there is no need to pay over the odds for your first cello.

Good luck!


----------



## mythil

Ohh I understand I may not find a cheap one.. However there may be some places, like you say, that can rent one out or go on some sort of payment scheme 

While I'm on the subject, have you ever seen/heard/used the electric/quite ones that can be plugged into an amp? How are they?


----------



## Lenfer

I would strongly avoid an electric cello until you are somewhat accomplished with the traditional cello. I don't think an electric cello would be suitable for learning.

I don't have much experience with electric models but if you haven't learned on a standard cello I would think learning on an electric would cause to many problems when and if you moved to a standard cello. I am not the best person to ask though perhaps someone with more experience with electric cellos will be able to give better advice.

I do know that the cellists I know who still tutor will not teach someone using one. If noise is the issue then get yourself a good mute and hope for the best. 

Your in the *UK* I see? I shall have a look through my phone book and see if I still have the number of the place where I bought my latest cello they deliver on big items like cellos etc.


----------



## mythil

Thank you. What's worrying me a little is that a lot of the rent to buy places use credit checks.. I'm sort of, well, just out of university and I'm on a little training course until I take up an offered job and I have been on disability all my life soo.. Yea.. my credit rating isn't all that great.


----------



## Tero

That would be the ukulele. A hohner melodica played by Mira in my avatar is pretty cheap. Augustus Pablo played reggae on it.


----------



## Lenfer

mythil said:


> Thank you. What's worrying me a little is that a lot of the rent to buy places use credit checks.. I'm sort of, well, just out of university and I'm on a little training course until I take up an offered job and I have been on disability all my life soo.. Yea.. my credit rating isn't all that great.


If it's an independent store then I doubt very much that they would have the facilities to run a credit check. I have never had to rent anything but I'm assuming they would ask for name, address and a deposit perhaps.

It's late and I'm going to bed I just thought I would reply before going. If I find the name of the place I will let you know via a PM asap.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Lenfer said:


> You won't find a "cheap" cello if it's cheap it's got something wrong with it. That being said there is no need to pay over the odds for your first cello.
> 
> Good luck!


Actually, I live in Australia and there's a shop called Aldi. In January and February they sell new cellos for $55!!! Obviously they wouldn't be good ones, and they wouldn't sound very good, but it'd be a good place to start if you haven't got much money.


----------



## Philip




----------



## Moira

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Sing - either as a soloist or in a choir.


Singing is a very good option. A keyboard instrument is also not a bad idea for a beginner with not much money. The two together are just about perfect for beginners.

If you are willing to trade on your disability you can advertise for an instrument in your local papers and someone will haul an old disused one out of their attic/basement somewhere. This is particularly true of pianos which were a feature of virtually every middle class home until about fifty or so years ago. The younger generation who have now 'inherited' them don't want them and will often give them away to a worthy cause. Get someone to go with you who knows pianos so that you don't land up having to pay haulage for a piano that has to be dumped because the workings are cracked or needs restringing or even refelting (it is worth refelting a good piano). You will have to have it tuned, so don't worry about how out of tune it is providing it CAN be tuned.


----------



## mythil

Lenfer said:


> If it's an independent store then I doubt very much that they would have the facilities to run a credit check. I have never had to rent anything but I'm assuming they would ask for name, address and a deposit perhaps.
> 
> It's late and I'm going to bed I just thought I would reply before going. If I find the name of the place I will let you know via a PM asap.


Well the two I've found so far say they do a credit check. Suppose I could keep looking around


----------



## Lenfer

mythil said:


> Well the two I've found so far say they do a credit check. Suppose I could keep looking around


Shame perhaps they've had to change policy due to the "downturn" in the economic picture. The shop I used has closed down sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## SuperTonic

First, I should say that you should not let cost be the determining factor in what instrument you play. Choose an instrument you know you like and are interested in, and figure out a way to get that instrument, even if it means you have to save up for a while. As has been mentioned already, rentals may be a good option.
I am a former cellist, so I am glad to hear of your interest in that instrument. If you want to buy one outright, you are probably looking a close to $1000 (US) for a new, beginner instrument. You may be able to get something cheaper used, but I wouldn't recommend that option for a newby unless you know a cellist who can come with you to evaluate the instrument before you purchase it.
As far as instruction is concerned, you will almost certainly need some kind of private instruction to start. There are just too many bad habits you can get into that will hinder your future development without the proper guidance. Also, you are going to need patience; it takes most new students on stringed instruments years before they start sounding decent and they get to the point where they can start playing the easiest pieces from the standard repertoire.


----------



## mythil

Well electric guitar is on the list too, I know it's not a classical instrument but it's something and I know people with TONS of spares. My other half has about four and a few bass guitars. 

Cello, I guess I could find a teacher and explain that I can't afford one right off of the bat. They may let me use one of theirs (I don't know, they are big and look hard to move around). Maybe they know somewhere I can get one, not sure, no harm in asking.


----------

